# I need a blu ray player



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

What is a good cheap blu ray player that can do netflix videos? I saw that the cheap Insignia brand from best buy is to play netflix but I am not sure if I want to go that cheap. From what i am reading you have to do the firmware update before it will do netflix. I was looking on ebay to see how cheap i can go and have something good. Like I have a cheap philips dvd player but love it. It plays avi mpg mp4 videos and the name brand wouldn't play all of them. To mean it seams like sometimes the cheap ones are more compatable then the name brands. 

I was looking and it even has wifi for netflix.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jason, there are lots to choose from and Samsung, Sony, LG all do budget players and there are probably more although I would not go too low as you want something to last and a decent list of features.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah thats what i was thinking. but i see some brands loose features as the prices go up. Like they stop playing netflix. like with my cheap philips dvd player that plays dvix files. it was 29 dollars on walmart.com and if i go buy the 150 dollar sony it doesn't do any of those other file formates. I am just saying sometimes you get more bang for your buck. If i get the cheap one from best buy. I will buy the exented warranty. but i see them on ebay for the same brand going for even less money. But i want to get an warnty on the cheap one. if it dies and they cant fix it then i get a replacement blu ray player and if they dont have the same one i will get that as credit for another one. I also want to get a blu ray burner for my home computer. How much does the media cost?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I do understand what you are saying and if you are happy with a budget player then that is fine.

With ref to a BD burner, you can pick them up relatively cheaply but the media/discs are still quite expensive just like when DVD was first released, on line is the best place or cheapest place to pick them up but still not cheap compared to DVD's.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had an Insignia Blu-Ray player for a couple of years with no problems. I feel video quality is excellent on all current Blu-Ray players. (And yes, I'm picky about my video.) I have a Samsung player that streams Netflix, but am looking at buying another unit for a second room. I'm planning to purchase the Insignia NS-WBRDVD2. Lots of features (including Pandora) and Wi-Fi included at a bargin price.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

usrsld said:


> I've had an Insignia Blu-Ray player for a couple of years with no problems. I feel video quality is excellent on all current Blu-Ray players. (And yes, I'm picky about my video.) I have a Samsung player that streams Netflix, but am looking at buying another unit for a second room. I'm planning to purchase the Insignia NS-WBRDVD2. Lots of features (including Pandora) and Wi-Fi included at a bargin price.


thanks for that info. Just glad i didnt hear horry stories.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Also... I could be mistaken, but I believe Magnavox makes these players for Best Buy.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

usrsld said:


> Also... I could be mistaken, but I believe Magnavox makes these players for Best Buy.


Magnavox doesn't even make their own stuff. It maybe made by the same company that makes players for Magnavox. an OEM manufacturer 

like back in the 80's Magnavox, Sylvania, Pannasonic, Quasar and some other brands were all made by the same company. I am thinking NEC made them if i remember right. I even think radio shack had some realistic vcr's that were made the same. Mostly the same parts on the inside. Parts were interchangable. Like you could take the power supply and switch them, remotes looked the same. The main player was the same and could be changed. carage units were the same. the boards on the inside looked the same. mostly just the fronts of the vcr's changed a little. I remember my parents having them and working on lots of them at my high school vo-tech back in like 1994 to 1996. 

I worked on a Toshiba tv the other day and on the inside it said Orien. Most parts were the Orion brand but a few chips on the main board said Toshiba.

This happens with lots of brands. Someone may think of a brand as being cheap but sometimes they are made by the same company that makes the more clostly brand.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was reading and it looks like magnavox dvd players are made by FUNAI Corporation. I found this on a web page and this was posted in 2006 so the list may of changed. I am not sure If this list is right. 

"Funai, Symphonic, Sylvania, Emerson, Aventura, Durabrand(Wal-Mart Brand),InFocus, Esa, Magnavox, Misakai,Kodak, SHARP,TDK, HITACHI,Creative CD ROM, Philips,ILO, are all made by ONE company-FUNAI Corporation" 

I dont think funai makes all things for these companys I think they make some things.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

My point exactly... I think most electronics parts these days are made in the same factory in China or Japan. :sarcastic:


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I forget what my older brother has, but he bought the cheap brand and it was made by the same company as an more expensive brand. It didnt do as many things. My brother flashed it with the firmware from the more expesive brand and now it does everthing the name brand does. I will have to ask him what he flashed. He did it a few years ago.

I think it was a digital camera or something. I will have to ask and make sure.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a very good Bluray player the Panasonic DMPBD65 is the only one I would recommend You should be able to find one for under $150. The Playback of regular DVDs is better than the PS3 and on par or very close to the Oppo. I own its predecessor and could not be happier


----------

